# Eliquid and nut allergy



## ShaunM (16/7/17)

I just wanted to find out if there are any eliquids of concentrates that I should steer clear from having a tree nut allergy and all 
Am I able to mix up a little Peanut Butter Brittle etc...


----------



## RichJB (16/7/17)

I would try and check the manufacturer's website to see if concentrates contain actual peanuts or not. Afaik some FW peanut flavours contain actual peanuts, other brands achieve nut flavour and aroma using synthetic compounds. Probably safer to stay away from nut concentrates, I'd say. Peanut allergies are quite hectic from what I've heard. My sister-in-law has a peanut allergy and has to be *very* careful about what she eats.

Edit: This thread has more information and contradicts what I'd heard about FW. So there's that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ShaunM (16/7/17)

Thanks @RichJB, I will definitely check out the manufacturers info sheets before I decide to use them.

Thank goodness I basically only do DIY, because I can never be sure what the other juice makers actually use? E.g. If I were to buy a chocolate cake commercial juice, I know that it's a chocolate cake tasting liquid however, I will never know who or what makers use, say 0.5% hazelnut or 1% walnut just to bring out a certain flavor in the chocolate cake (if you understand what I am trying to say?)


----------



## RichJB (16/7/17)

A lot of juices have minor additions of hazelnut and almond, even though you can't taste it. Almost all cereal milks will have FW Hazelnut, guaranteed. I don't think it should be a problem. There are a lot of people with nut allergies and I haven't heard anything about someone going into shock after vaping a nut flavouring. There are also no nut warnings on juices. If it was a risk, I'm sure it would have been highlighted by now and manufacturers would have printed warnings on juice bottles. So I reckon the Reddit poster was correct that it won't trigger an allergy. But always best to be sure.


----------



## ShaunM (16/7/17)

Yeah, I reckon you're right with that one hey...we would have definitely seen and read up on all of the horror stories if nut flavored liquid actually caused an allergic reaction. Thanks for the info @RichJB


----------

